# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  روسيا البيضاء تتعادل مع المجر 1-1 في مباراة ودية

## mohamed73

تعادل منتخب روسيا البيضاء لكرة القدم مع نظيره المجري 1-1 في المباراة  الودية الدولية التي أُقيمت بينهما يوم الاربعاء في بيليك بتركيا.     افتتحت المجر التسجيل عن طريق ايمري زابيتس في الدقيقة 33 قبل ان يتعادل الكسندر فولودكو لروسيا البيضاء في الدقيقة 58

----------

